# question pratique tv



## lyrane (25 Mai 2012)

je me suis abonnée à la tv sfr mais le retard est conséquent et je ne l'ai toujours pas. J'arrive seulement à avoir les chaînes TNT sur le site sfr tv sur l'Ipad ou le MBA.
Pensez vous qu'avec le boitier apple TV je pourrai envoyer ça sur ma TV ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas. En tout cas la tv d'orange ne fonctionne en airplay. pour sfr ? à voir avec le mode mirroir.


----------

